# Wireless printer sharing



## Sixpac (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a desktop computer downstairs in my office and a laptop I use upstairs. We recently had a wireless internet system installed, this is not cable or dsl. A router (Belkin F5D7230-4) is used for wireless internet to the laptop. Can this system be used to print from the laptop and access files on the office desktop computer? Do I require more equipment to do it? The printer is connected to the office computer, it is a Canon i850 using usb cable.


----------



## Crusnik (Feb 1, 2007)

I've done something similar with a setup at home and it works just fine.

On the Office PC:

Goto Start > Control Panel > Pritners and faxes
Right click on the printer and goto Properties, and click the Sharing Tab
Click the Share this printer button, name the printer, and check the List in directory check box

On the laptop:

Goto Start > Control Panel > Pritners and faxes
Double click Add printer
Click the A netowrk printer button and then click Next
Click Connect to this printer (the middle option)
You should now have a screen that says searching for printers and then'll it will list your Office PC. Double click the + button to the left of it's name and it should list the printer there.

Hope that helps, let me know if that works for ya.


----------



## Sixpac (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for getting back so quick. I tried what was suggested but it didn't work. I think the problem is the 2 computers have not been setup as a network, the router was installed by the tech. that installed the wireless system but didn't setup the network.
If could you explain how to setup the network the printer might work. The office computer is running XP professional and the laptop is XP home.


----------



## Crusnik (Feb 1, 2007)

On the Desktop right click on My Network places and click Properties. Then right click on your wireless connections and click properties there as well. In the "This connection uses the following:" list there should be an item that says File and Printer sharing. Make sure that check box is checked on both PC's.

On the office PC, when you shared the printer, did the icon look like this after:










Try this on your laptop:

Goto Start > Control Panel > Pritners and faxes
Double click Add printer
Click the A netowrk printer button and then click Next
Click Find the printer in the directory, and then click Next.
Click the Find now button and it should list printers on your network.
If your printer is listed, double click on it and it'll install the printer.


----------



## Sixpac (Feb 8, 2007)

Something I should have mentioned before, the office computer is not wireless, it si connected by an ethernet cable.


----------



## Crusnik (Feb 1, 2007)

Sixpac said:


> Something I should have mentioned before, the office computer is not wireless, it si connected by an ethernet cable.


Thats perfectly fine =)


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If mrbrown38 advice didn't get you working, and if both computers are accessing the internet through the router, you could try the wizard way if you have XP.

Run the Network Setup wizard (found in Control Panel of XP). Tell it each of your computers connects to the internet via "residential gateway" and that you want to enable file and printer sharing. Create a disk at the end only if you have a Windows PC other than XP or 2k Pro.

Windows XP firewall (if SP2) will be properly configured by the wizard. You must uninstall or properly configure any 3rd party firewalls on each machine. Unique computer names and same workgroup, of course.

The Shared Documents folder is automatically shared. Any other folders (or drives) or printers you want to share, just right click on them and sharing ... . When sharing a printer, accept the offer to load other drivers if your other PCs have different Operating System(s).

When you first go into My Network Places there will be nothing there. The first time you click on 'View Workgroup computers' will probably result in great disappointment. It takes awhile (20 minutes or so) before all the computers in the workgroup get up-to-date and accurate lists of the other computers. Often you can speed up this process via Search for other computers.

When computers show up in My Network Places, double click on one to see its shares. If that includes a printer, you can right click on the printer to connect to it.


----------



## Sixpac (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for your help mrbrown38. I solved the problem, I some other issues with the desktop so I had my compter tech come in and he got everything working OK. 
Thanks again, Sixpac


----------



## elmasry (Apr 22, 2007)

I HAVE THE SAME ISSUE, WHEN I GO TO THE LAPTOP, 
* Click the A netowrk printer button and then click Next
* Click Find the printer in the directory, and then click Next.
* Click the Find now button and it should list printers on your network.

IT DOES NOT GIVE A LIST OF PRINTERS !!

WHAT AM I MISSING HERE?

YOUR HELP IS GREATLY APPRECIATED


08-Feb-2007 07:31 PM
mrbrown38's Avatar 
mrbrown38 mrbrown38 is offline


On the Desktop right click on My Network places and click Properties. Then right click on your wireless connections and click properties there as well. In the "This connection uses the following:" list there should be an item that says File and Printer sharing. Make sure that check box is checked on both PC's.

On the office PC, when you shared the printer, did the icon look like this after:


Try this on your laptop:

* Goto Start > Control Panel > Pritners and faxes
* Double click Add printer
* Click the A netowrk printer button and then click Next
* Click Find the printer in the directory, and then click Next.
* Click the Find now button and it should list printers on your network.
* If your printer is listed, double click on it and it'll install the printer.


----------

